# Chick 'n' Chuck



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Trying my first Chuck today. 2 1/2 lbs. rubbed with Wolfe Rub.
My daughter wants a "dancing chicken" picked up a small fryer to go on later today. A maple fatty on the side for snacking =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

You go Puff o'smoke :!:  sounds like some good eats...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Forgot to add i'm using Hickory & apple wood :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Good deal Puff.  Looks likr you haven't ruined it so far. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good deal Puff.  Looks likr you haven't ruined it so far. :!:


The day is young and i'm not into the beer yet :!:


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff

Looks good. Those chucks are so good you're gonna wish you had gone with a larger one. 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> Looks good. Those chucks are so good you're gonna wish you had gone with a larger one.
> 
> Griff


Got a late start, I hope the smaller one won't take all day.
First try I didn't want to ruin a $20 chunk of chuck :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks good so far Puff,  You can count on the Chuck taking all day :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks good so far puff!  =D> There is a chuck in the freezer that I want to try some time soon.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Snack time! :grin: 
Chuck is at 152.
Chicken going on about 3ish.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Man I hope my fattys come out that nice looking today!  SWEEEEEEEEETT!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff that looks so good =P~ What type of cheese did you stuff it with?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff that looks so good =P~ What type of cheese did you stuff it with?


Just some Colby-Jack I had in the fridge.  I'm amazed none of the cheese leaked out


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking good P-Diddy!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chicken is dancin' :grin: 
But that damn Chuck has barely budged  
154


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff

I might try a fatty this afternoon. Am I correct that that was a one pounder? What temp did you take it to and how long did it take? Thanks.

Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Great stuff =D>  DWP


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I might try a fatty this afternoon. Am I correct that that was a one pounder? What temp did you take it to and how long did it take? Thanks.
> 
> Griff


Yep, Bob Evan's Maple. Took it off at 160ish(Iwas mowing the lawn, it got away from me a bit. Pull it at 160)
Took about just under 2 hrs.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice looking chuck and the chicken looks good too.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chuck spiked quick  
Foiled and waiting for 205 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Chuck spiked quick
> Foiled and waiting for 205 8-[


LOL!  Spending too much time on the 'puter, eh? LOL!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh....no watching the race :^o 
Chuck is 194, won't be long 8-[ 

Chicken dancing has slowed....it's getting to crispy =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

What temp are you cooking at Puff.?  I have been thinking that the trouble I have been having with chicken here lately has been due to to low a temp.  

Has your chicken been on for more that three hrs?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What temp are you cooking at Puff.?  I have been thinking that the trouble I have been having with chicken here lately has been due to to low a temp.
> 
> Has your chicken been on for more that three hrs?


For the chuck like 270ish, for the bird 'bout 250.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

I will never look at a chuck roast the same way again!
I can't believe the flavor!
The next one will be bigger.

The bird has also finally landed!

I'll tell you what. I am Chuckin' tired.......that is one stubborn piece of meat, but well worth the effort :grin:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow,  I got home just in time to see what I have been missing.  Good job =D>


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

YUMMY! YUMMY! YUMMY! 

Looks Great!!  :!:  :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, I do believe your photography has gotten better. ('cept for that last pic) Looks great!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

The food looks great!! Very moist =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job there Puff!!!  Another convert on the chuck!!! Gotta love the beefy flavor!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

I just can't believe the difference, smoking vs. oven  

I'm hooked :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I just can't believe the difference, smoking vs. oven
> 
> I'm hooked :grin:



Could it be the Wolfe Rub?  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-k  You know you just might have something there :grin:


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I will never look at a chuck roast the same way again!
> I can't believe the flavor!
> The next one will be bigger.



Told you would wish it was bigger. You're right, it is so much better that an oven chuck roast. I'm gonna pull a bag out of the freezer for dinner tomorrow.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it , you will be impressed 






Okay it's the cook too :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

It's worth it bud :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough piece 'o' beef  

Did you try the fatty?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic Puff... =P~  =P~


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 23, 2006)

looking good puff.


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Did you try the fatty?



Yep, Jimmy Dean regular rolled in Wolfe Rub stuffed with provolone cheese. It is surprising how good they are but I over cooked it and most of the cheese leaked out. I also did four armadillo eggs that I cooked the cheese out of also. I did all of them on the kettle on indirect and probably was too hot. When I first peaked and stuck the Thermapen in 'em at one hour and fifteen minutes they were at 180*. Need to work on this some more.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice job Puff! Have you ever tried making your own fatties? (Don't even go there folks!)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 24, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff! Have you ever tried making your own fatties? (Don't even go there folks!)


I have made my own with venison and pork useing Leggs breakfast sausage season.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

Puff,
I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?



That is so you can tell the temp of the pit.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


It's to hold the therm up off the grate but still close to grate level for an accurate reading.  Some people use potatoes, some use small blocks of wood.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":220lqhty]Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


It's to hold the therm up off the grate but still close to grate level for an accurate reading.  Some people use potatoes, some use small blocks of wood.[/quote:220lqhty]

Got it. I noticed it in chris's post as well. You have a therm mounted on the smoker right?? Is there that much flucuation in temp??


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3tx5gsaj][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3tx5gsaj]Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


It's to hold the therm up off the grate but still close to grate level for an accurate reading.  Some people use potatoes, some use small blocks of wood.[/quote:3tx5gsaj]

Got it. I noticed it in chris's post as well. You have a therm mounted on the smoker right?? Is there that much flucuation in temp??[/quote:3tx5gsaj]
Depending on the type of smoker you're using, a WSM for instance, a dome therm will read 15 or 20º hotter than at the grate initially but it tends to settle out after a while as long as there's no peeking.  Alot of people, myself included, like to see the temp where the meat is.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2p488s9f][quote="The Joker":2p488s9f][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2p488s9f]Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


It's to hold the therm up off the grate but still close to grate level for an accurate reading.  Some people use potatoes, some use small blocks of wood.[/quote:2p488s9f]

Got it. I noticed it in chris's post as well. You have a therm mounted on the smoker right?? Is there that much flucuation in temp??[/quote:2p488s9f]
Depending on the type of smoker you're using, a WSM for instance, a dome therm will read 15 or 20º hotter than at the grate initially but it tends to settle out after a while as long as there's no peeking.  Alot of people, myself included, like to see the temp where the meat is.[/quote:2p488s9f]

Got it....thanks for the info.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":ytsjyoq4][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":ytsjyoq4][quote="The Joker":ytsjyoq4][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":ytsjyoq4]Puff,
> I've seen pics of you guys putting a therm through a potato. Any purpose to that? Are you eating it?


It's to hold the therm up off the grate but still close to grate level for an accurate reading.  Some people use potatoes, some use small blocks of wood.[/quote:ytsjyoq4]

Got it. I noticed it in chris's post as well. You have a therm mounted on the smoker right?? Is there that much flucuation in temp??[/quote:ytsjyoq4]
Depending on the type of smoker you're using, a WSM for instance, a dome therm will read 15 or 20º hotter than at the grate initially but it tends to settle out after a while as long as there's no peeking.  Alot of people, myself included, like to see the temp where the meat is.[/quote:ytsjyoq4]

Got it....thanks for the info.[/quote:ytsjyoq4]
An alligator clips works real well to hold the therm at the grate.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3n5sygmh]Nice job Puff! Have you ever tried making your own fatties? (Don't even go there folks!)


I have made my own with venison and pork useing Leggs breakfast sausage season.[/quote:3n5sygmh] Nope, never tried it. Maybe one day.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I said and I finally got some. After I used it I realized the last 30 years of my life was just a waste  :-(  :-(  #-o   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Chuckwagoncook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I said and I finally got some. After I used it I realized the last 30 years of my life was just a waste  :-(  :-(  #-o   8-[[/quote:3s4x2qio]
It must be that hypnotic I must have it thing he puts in there :!:


----------

